# Can't lose the last half a stone



## annaevan

Hi ladies I put on 22 pounds when I was pregnant and I am struggling to lose the last 7 pounds . I have yet to see af and I also am cotipated could his be the reason ? Any ideas on how to move things along ?


----------



## becsboo

sorry the last few pounds are hard to move


----------



## annaevan

Really is I am trying everything ! I am now going on strict calorie counting


----------

